# Another KA-T kit.



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

OS Giken, never thought a japan company would make a turbo kit for the KA...Click me!!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

where is the turbo, intercooler, oil and coolant lines etc


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Expensive shit too. Japan is closer to Zhousan than the U.S. or Australia, so you could probably get a quality "American made" turbo manifold for cheap.


----------

